# Overige rubrieken > Peilingen >  Porno op het internet bekijken is ook vreemd gaan...

## John_Swain

*Als man zijnde wil je weleens op het internet heerlijk willen verdwalen tussen al die lekkere vrouwen. 
Maar ja is dit vreemd gaan?*

*Stelling van dit topic is*: Porno op het internet bekijken is ook vreemd gaan.

Wat vind jij?

----------


## John_Swain

Ikzelf ben het er totaal niet mee eens.
Als man zijnde heb je ook je behoeftes en moet je af en toe wat lozen lol
de ene wat meer dan de andere.
Ik zeg altijd kijken mag... aankomen niet  :Wink: 
En vind je partner dit vreemdgaan dan zit er bij je partner iets niet goed.

----------


## Sylvia93

Ik vind dit ook geen vreemdgaan. 
Van bijna alle mannen weet ik wel dat ze wel eens porno kijken, en idd soms heeft de vrouw geen zin, wat moet je dan als manzijnde? (of andersom  :Stick Out Tongue: ) 

En ik vind dat het idd alleen maar kijken is, als je het over vreemdgaan hebt, dan denk ik toch meer aan idd aanraken en de 'liefde bedrijven' met een ander persoon dan je partner.

----------


## Luuss0404

Porno kijken is in mijn ogen geen vreemdgaan...

Er bestaan types die jalours worden en het als vreemdgaan opvatten als hun partner naar een andere man/vrouw kijkt of met een andere man/vrouw uit eten gaat ofzo, dus zijn er vast ook mensen die porno kijken als vreemdgaan ervaren...

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Idd daar ben ik het mee eens! Van mezelf ben ik niet zo ontzettend jaloers aangelegd, maar ik merk de laatste tijd stiekem aan mezelf ook wel dat ik bepaalde dingen toch niet zo leuk vind (Bijv vrouwen (die in mijn ogen dan zoveel malen knapper zijn) rond m heen draaien etc, maar zie dit ook niet als vreemdgaan :Smile: ) :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Maar dat mn partner naar porno kijkt, hmm nee echt helemaaal geen problemen mee!

----------


## Agnes574

Ik sluit me aan bij de mening van Syl en Luuss!

Ik zie porno kijken ook niet als vreemdgaan ... maar soms begrijp ik écht niet wat die mannen er zo leuk/spannend aan vinden  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): !

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl, we hebben soms allemaal wel last van dat we bepaalde mensen liever niet om onze geliefden heen zien zwermen  :Wink:  
Bijna al mijn vriendjes hadden liever niet dat ik omgang had met mijn beste vriend omdat ze hem als een bedreiging ervaarden, ik heb zelfs gehad "het is hij (beste vriend) of ik (vriendje)" dus dat was exit vriendje  :Wink: 

@ Agnes, ja dat snap ik soms ook niet helemaal, maarja...

Ik denk dat het belangrijkste is dat je elkaar vertrouwd en samen afspreekt wat je ervaart als vreemdgaan.. dan kunnen vele misstanden en ergernissen voorkomen worden...

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Ooh dat lijkt me ook rot als ze je opeens laten kiezen, dan zou ik idd ook voor mn beste vriend gegaan zijn! Zo'n vriendschap is vaak véél meer waard!

Haha blij dat ik niet de enige ben die last van die 'jaloersheid' heeft. Soms zie je andere vrouwen zo ontzettend flirten! Terwijl ie het dan zelf blijkbaar niet in de gaten heeft, en niet naar deze vrouw omkijkt. Terwijl er bij mij dan toch wel iets van jaloersheid gaat branden :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

@ Ag,

Sja dat snap ik ook soms niet helemaal hoor, maar denk dat het blijkbaar wel iets raakt bij deze mensen, geeft zeker een bepaald gevoel van opwinding met zich mee. Zeker voor de mannen die al zolang zonder zitten is het denk ik fijn voor ze om toch zoiets te zien. (Geen idee hoor, ik zit een beetje te vissen :Stick Out Tongue: )

Ik vind ook dat Luuss gelijk heeft! Het gaat om vertrouwen, en je kunt het beste met elkaar overleggen wat jullie wel en niet vinden kunnen! (Heeft bij mij goed geholpen  :Smile: )

----------


## san84

Ik vind het geen vreemdgaan. met iemand anders zoenen, en andere intimiteiten beleven wel! Ik ben geen jaloers typje, ik kan wel wat hebben.
Ik moet er wel bij zeggen dat ik het niet leuk zou vinden, mocht ik erachter komen..
Ik spreek van mezelf, ik denk dat ik er rete onzeker van zou gaan worden. Ben ik niet goed genoeg, niet spannend genoeg...en zou me er aan gaan ergeren.
Wat is er nu leuk aan om porno te kijken op de pc?
Mannen, leg het me eens uit......Ik zou graag de kant van de man willen horen, misschien dat ik er dan iets van snap...Maar ja, mannen komen nu eenmaal van mars. :Wink: ......

----------


## Smokeycat

Ik vind het wel vreemdgaan als je het stiekem doet, erom liegt als er naar gevraagd wordt! Dan heb je dus duidelijk wat te verbergen......
Maar als de partner ervan afweet en alles bespreekbaar is, dan is het toch prima?

----------


## sfeertje

Wat moet je dan denken van de vrouwen die ook porno kijken als ze alleen zijn ? Is dat dan ook vreemdgaan ? Ikzelf houd van vrouwvriendelijke porno, dus waarom zou ik dan geen porno op internet bekijken ? Ik doe er niemand kwaad mee !

----------


## Lecter2

De vraag alleen kun je niet beantwoorden. Het is veel belangrijker hoe je er samen mee omgaat. Als je stiekem porno gaat kijken zie ik dat wel als vreemd gaan. Maar als het samen doet, of alleen als je partner er geen zin in heeft, of zij alleen als jij geen zin heeft dan is het wat mij betreft prima.

Maar als het tussen de lakens een beetje goed is dan heb ik ook niet zo veel behoefte om in me uppie te gaan kijken.

----------


## jjvk

Hoi,
Als de smaak, de geur, het levend vlees ontbreekt is dit niet vreemd gaan en dan nog niet gesproken over de liefde..

----------


## djk

:Cool: *Je gaat pas vreemd als echt met een van die vrouwen afspreekt* :Big Grin:

----------


## Sylvia93

Haha Djk,

Als dat niet duidelijk is  :Big Grin:

----------


## Tuplad

Niks mee te maken, is gewoon een onzekerheid van de vrouw. Ik kijk gewoon naar porno met alle meisjes die ik ken, en ook met mijn ex-vriendin gedaan. Meisjes die er niet naar kijken vind ik maar raar :\

----------


## ikke64

Tja, dames een man is nu eenmaal veel visueeler ingesteld dan de vrouw. En natuurlijk generaliseer ik verschrikkelijk. Ik ben er van overtuigd dat als alles tussen de lakens goed is er weinig, alleen, naar porno gekeken zou worden. Ik ben bang dat als de mannen allemaal volledig aan hun trekken kwamen ze geen porno nodig hadden om zichzelf te tre**.

Gr Ikke

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Ikke, 
ik ben ook visueel ingesteld, ik hoef alleen maar aan iets te denken en ik 'zie' het voor mij in mijn eigen hoofd met mijn eigen beelden  :Wink:  Daar heb ik geen internet porno vooor nodig...

----------


## ikke64

Nee, Luuss dat noemen we hier. Ze heeft de TV weer aan staan in haar hooft ;-)
Ergens naar kijken en er dan lichamenlijk op reageren is iets anders dan aan iets denken en dan vervolgens alle 48 delen van Loesje in he(e)t achterhuis voorbij zien komen in je hoofd. ;-)) 
Sorrie bijna weekend.

Gr. Ikke

----------


## Sylvia93

> Niks mee te maken, is gewoon een onzekerheid van de vrouw. Ik kijk gewoon naar porno met alle meisjes die ik ken, en ook met mijn ex-vriendin gedaan. Meisjes die er niet naar kijken vind ik maar raar :\


Ik weet niet of het met onzekerheid te maken heeft, maar wat jij zegt klopt idd wel, ik kijk samen met mn vriend ook wel eens naar porno. Vind het samen met hem leuker om een beetje in de stemming te komen. Maar als hij er behoefte aan heeft om het buiten samen ook alleen te kijken heb ik daar geen enkele problemen mee, zo zal het andersom ook wel zijn. In mn eentje heb ik er ook gewoon geen behoefte aan, maar vind het totaal geen vreemd gaan. Snap overigens ook best dat sommige mannen er naar kijken om aan hun trekken te komen. Tenslotte zijn het vaak toch fantasietjes die ze zelf ook graag zouden willen doen  :Wink:  (Zo zie ik het dan hoor!)

----------


## Tuplad

> Ik weet niet of het met onzekerheid te maken heeft, maar wat jij zegt klopt idd wel, ik kijk samen met mn vriend ook wel eens naar porno. Vind het samen met hem leuker om een beetje in de stemming te komen. Maar als hij er behoefte aan heeft om het buiten samen ook alleen te kijken heb ik daar geen enkele problemen mee, zo zal het andersom ook wel zijn. In mn eentje heb ik er ook gewoon geen behoefte aan, maar vind het totaal geen vreemd gaan. Snap overigens ook best dat sommige mannen er naar kijken om aan hun trekken te komen. Tenslotte zijn het vaak toch fantasietjes die ze zelf ook graag zouden willen doen  (Zo zie ik het dan hoor!)


 :Cool:  Voila se!

Ik ben heel los in die dingen, en ik doe ze eigenlijk gewoon na, het hoeft bij mij niet bij "fantasietjes" te blijven.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Ikke, als ik ergens aan denk (die tv in mijn hoofd) krijg ik er ook de gevoelens bij daar heb ik geen daadwerkelijke beelden voor nodig...

@ Tuplad, als je die 'fantasietjes' kunt uitvoeren waarom er dan nog naar kijken?  :Wink:

----------


## ikke64

Hoi Luuss,

Wat ik bedoel met visueel. Is dat mannen opgewonden raken van er naar kijken. Zodra "de TV aan staat" je iets in je hoofd hebt werk dat natuurlijk veel sterker dan alleen maar kijken, als je het in je hoofd hebt zijn het al je eigen fantasien. En dus totaal niet te vergelijken met beelden van DVD, internet of gewoon TV waar je "alleen" naar kijkt.

Gr Ikke

----------


## olievetkeerklep

> Ikzelf ben het er totaal niet mee eens.
> Als man zijnde heb je ook je behoeftes en moet je af en toe wat lozen lol
> de ene wat meer dan de andere.
> Ik zeg altijd kijken mag... aankomen niet 
> En vind je partner dit vreemdgaan dan zit er bij je partner iets niet goed.


Aankomen mag ook! :Mad:  Is toch gewoon lekker :Stick Out Tongue: !

----------


## olievetkeerklep

> *Je gaat pas vreemd als echt met een van die vrouwen afspreekt*


Met "die" zou ik nou precies niet vreemd willen gaan maar met iets lekkers wat niet in die industrie rondgaat gewoon doen! :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## olievetkeerklep

"zonder de sex was er van het hele internet" niets terecht gekomen! Het had niet eens bestaan het is erdoor "gefinanciërt"

----------


## ikke64

Hoi Olievetkeerklep,
Ik denk dat je je zwaar vergist mbt internet. Het was al een echt medium voor de porno industrie de boel vervuilde. 
Maar ik begrijp uit jou posts dat je alles maar mag pakken en aanraken. Heb je wel een relatie?????? Dat kan ik me namelijk niet voorstellen. Er is volgens mij geen vrouw (of man) die het accepteerd dat haar/zijn partner constand sex heeft met een ander. En vervolgens nog gelukkig is in de relatie.

Gr Ikke

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo olievetkeerklep,
Ik ben het eens met ikke; internet bestond al als medium, maar jou reactie komt waarschijnlijk omdat bewezen is dat tegewnroodig [email protected] van wat er op internet te vinden is sex/porno is...

----------


## Sylvia93

> Aankomen mag ook! Is toch gewoon lekker!


Als je het over aankomen hebt vind ik het vreemdgaan! (Zou het echt niks vinden als mn vriend met een of ander pornomodel drvandoor zou gaan  :Frown: )

@ Luuss,

Haha die zin van 90% wat er op internet te vinden is porno is doet me aan iemand denken :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): . Ooit eens iemand gezien die 10000% anti-pc medium was, en die bewaarde overal in zn kasten artikelen over pc's en internet o.a. artikelen dat pornosites het meest bezocht worden samen met google etc. Heb dubbel gelegen toen, alleen die vent vond het zelf iets minder leuk :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): .

----------


## ikke64

Hoi, hoi,

Ik ben het dus helemaal eens met Sylvia. Maar dat geldt niet alleen voor een porno model. Ook voor "die lelijke kerel/mokkel van om de hoek". Aankomen is not done. Aankomen is vreemd gaan. En dat begint vanaf de "onschuldige tongzoen voor de gein".
Ik vind porno kijken ongeveer het zelfde als masturberen terwijl je aan een ander denk dan je partner. 

Gr Ikke

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Ikke,

Wederzijds! Ik ben het ook helemaal met jou eens! Aankomen is gewoon not done, of iemand nou superknap of lelijk is. En idd de gedachte dat mn vriend zou masturberen met een ander in zijn hoofd, gelukkig stelt hij me dan wel weer gerust dat dat niet zo is!  :Smile:

----------


## ikke64

hoi Sylvia,

Dat zeg je nu. Maar ik heb een tijd geleden een artikel gelezen, ik heb geen idee hoe of waar op dit moment, over gedachtes welke bij masturbatie gebruikt worden. Het blijkt dat deze gedachtes meestal over een ander gaan dan de eigen partner, en dat het meestal gaat over dingen die je in het echte leven nooit zou willen doen. Als verkrachting, sex met meestere mensen, sex in het openbaar of nog veel extremer. Ik weet niet of je vriend een uitzondering is. ;-p

Gr Ikke

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Ikke,

Haha ja dat soort dingen ken ik ja, nah hij zal vast geen uitzondering zijn :Stick Out Tongue:  Ik vind het best zolang hij maar niet masturbeerd op een bekend persoon :Stick Out Tongue:  En ze zeggen idd dat fantasies vaak over extremere gebieden gaan, werkt opwindend denk ik?

----------


## Tuplad

> @ Tuplad, als je die 'fantasietjes' kunt uitvoeren waarom er dan nog naar kijken?


Because I can... seks is een alledaags ding. Net zoals een krant leven of wat dan ook. Porno kijken is geen uitzondering. Niks onnatuurlijks of raar aan.

----------


## Sylvia93

> Because I can... seks is een alledaags ding. Net zoals een krant leven of wat dan ook. Porno kijken is geen uitzondering. Niks onnatuurlijks of raar aan.


Dat zijn grote woorden zeg!  :Wink:  Maar wist niet dat je een krant leeft? Geintje hoor, je bedoelde vast leZen  :Smile:

----------


## Tuplad

> Dat zijn grote woorden zeg!  Maar wist niet dat je een krant leeft? Geintje hoor, je bedoelde vast leZen


Haha, ik bedoelde inderdaad "lezen"  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## ikke64

Hoi, hoi,

Ik geloof dat olievetkeerklep afgehaakt heeft. Had ik het misschien bij het rechte eind?!!?

Gr Ikke

----------


## olievetkeerklep

Dan geloof je teveel! En je hebt het bij het verkeerde eind heb al jarenlang een polygame relatie wat mij en ook mijn partners prima bevalt! Ik vind wat ik gemiddeld hier in dit topic lees, getuigen van een "kleinburgelijke instelling" 
Grts,
olievetkeerklep

----------


## ikke64

Ok,

Maar nu praat je over een polygame *relatie* dat is iets anders dan waar hier over gesproken wordt. Vreemd gaan!

Gr Ikke

----------


## Luuss0404

@ olievetkeerklep,
Vinden jou partners in jou polygame relatie het goed als jij met jan en alleman het bed deelt???

----------


## olievetkeerklep

Vinden ze goed zolang ik maar een "regenjasje" aan doe!

----------


## ikke64

OK, no problem. Maar als je met een ander naar bed gaat dan je eigen partner, maar wel met goedkeuring van deze partner(s) (speciaal voor olievetklep) is het in mijn ogen geen vreemdgaan. Hoewel dat natuurlijk volgens het woordenboek wel zo is (seks hebben met een ander dan de vaste partner, volgens vanDale) Dan heb je gewoon een relatie waarin dat is afgesproken. Vreemdgaan is in mijn ogen seks hebben met een ander dan de vaste partner zonder zijn/haar toestemming of weten van. Maar dat kan meer zeggen over mijn gevoel van het woord vreemd gaan als over het woord zelf. ;-(

Gr John

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Olievetkeerklep,

En wat nou als een condoom een keer scheurt? Ik heb zelf meegemaakt dat die dingen erg snel scheuren! En je loopt wat op, hebt het niet in de gaten en geeft het ongemerkt over aan de vrouwen met wie jij allemaal seks hebt.

@ Ikke, 

Haha vind het wel grappig dat je helemaal de betekenis van vreemdgaan opgezocht hebt in het vanDale, maar ben het wel met je eens hoor!

----------


## ikke64

Hoi Sylvia,

Tja, als je iets schrijft moet het in ieder geval steek houden vind ik. Dus niet uitgaan van hoe jij (in dit geval ik) iets interpreteerd maar naar de letterlijke betekenis. En dan is internet/www.woordenboek.nl heel handig en met Ctrl+C --> Ctrl+V hoef je nog niet eens meer te typen ;-)

Gr Ikke

----------


## Sylvia93

Haha ja handig he zo'n plakfunctie  :Smile:

----------


## Four Roses

Het enige nadeel aan mannen die naar porno kijken vind ik dat ze zichzelf gaan meten met die mannen en dat het dan zo ook in bed moet. Ik word daar moe van. Wees gewoon jezelf!

----------


## sietske763

ik heb dit alles is ff doorgelezen, maar ik kom erachter dat ik dus ws erg degelijk ben, in andere dingen beslist niet.
maar porno......zou het echt niet leuk vinden als hij dat zou doen....zou voor mij voelen als vreemdgaan

----------


## ikke64

Tja, relativeren blijft moeilijk. Maar zoals ik pas las over een actrice die zij, na het spelen van een naakt opname. Je moet dat niet serieus nemen, als ik het echte leven iemand me de kleren van het lijf zou scheuren, krijg hij gelijk een knietje!
En ja, sieske ik kan me voor stellen dat jij er zo over denkt. Maar als je iets te kort komt is het waarschijnlijk wel de meest onschuldige manier om dat aan te vullen.

Gr Ikke

----------


## sietske763

ligt eraan, ik begrijp je wel na je pm, maar in een relatie moet alles bespreekbaar zijn, ook dus de behoeftes , die vaak verschillend zijn, als mijn partner tekort komt, los ik het liever zelf met hem op dat dan maar naar porno gaat kijken en andersom ook
groetjes

----------


## ikke64

Hoi, hoi,

Los ik het zelf liever op!!!! Heel goed en ik wou dat alle mensen er zo over denken, maar als er iets is waardoor het niet op te lossen valt??!!?!? Ik ga er even van uit dat je niet bedoelt dat je dan maar met je benen wijd gaat liggen zodat hij z'n behoeftes kan botvieren. (Ik zeg het met opzet zo plat, dat zul je begrijpen) 
Ik ken namelijk een stel waarbij zij letterlijk met de benen wijs ging als hij zin had. Dan moest hij maar een keer spugen, was haar commentaar. En dan was hij toch weer tefvreden. Helaas zijn ze ook al niet meer bij elkaar, vreemd hè.

Gr Ikke

----------


## sietske763

nee joh ikke, 
tuurlijk niet zo, als de ene wat vaker behoefte heeft, of de ander, kan natuurlijk afwisselen.
ik vind echt dat wij het erg goed doen, aan elkaar denken bedoel ik dan.
als hij dus behoefte heeft en ik niet bv.
dan kan je natuurlijk gewoon fijn knuffelen en daardoor de ander tegemoetkomen, echt niet zomaar ""klaarliggen""
het is gewoon fijn om te knuffelen en aan de behoefte van die ander te voorzien.
maar meestal zijn onze behoeftes wel gelijk.
maar ik weet dat dit voor jou anders ligt........
en trouwens er zijn meer mogelijkheden toch dan alleen maar ""klaarliggen""

----------


## ikke64

@Sietske,

Je hebt helemaal gelijk. Alleen ligt dat voor sommige mensen echt anders. Voor sommige mensen is het knuffelen, het voorzien in elkaars behoefte niet zo vanzelf sprekend. En hoe het komt of waardoor dat veroorzaakt wordt/is? Tja, ik zou, jaren geleden, niet altijd rekening gehouden te hebben met haar gevoelens. Maar...... Sietske ik kan mijn vinger er niet opleggen en we krijgen het niet opgelost. En neem van mij aan, de onrust die in je lichaam ontstaat, dat is heel moeilijk. En dan kan het kijken, en meer, van porno op internet de brand voor een tijdje blussen. Neem nu van mij aan dat als mijn sex leven min of meer normaal was zou ik er nog niet over denken om naar Porno te kijken.

Gr Ikke

----------


## Hella

Ook ik heb dit allemaal eens doorgelezen, en ik vind het maar moeilijk. Ik kwam er in oktober vorig jaar achter dat mijn man alle avonden naar porno keek, en dan ook nog eens wat voor porno!!!!

Het deed me pijn en ik ben er vreselijk onzeker van geworden. Zeker gezien het feit dat er ook gezegd wordt dat hij zich soms in die situaties verplaatst  :Frown: 

Ik had hem al meerder keren gevraagd of hij daarnaar zat te kijken en dat deed hij niet volgens hem tot ik er dus achterkwam omdat meneer zijn geschiedenis was vergeten te wissen van een hele week.

ik ben er nog misselijk van  :EEK!: 

Ik vind het knap zoals jullie ermee omgaan hoor

----------


## Ronald68

Ik ben het niet helemaal met Ikke Silvia en Luus eens. In het verhaal van olievetkeerklep kan best een kern van waarheid zitten. Gezien mijn leeftijd heb ik de opkomst en de ondergang van de videorecorder nog mogen mee maken. In den beginne waren er 3 systemen VHS Beta-max en V-2000. Het laatst genoemde systeem was technisch gezien het beste. 8 uur opnemen met Hi-Fi geluid en prijs concurerend. Toch is het een vroege door gestorven. Reden: het verbod om porno uit te brengen op het systeem.

----------


## ikke64

@Ronald,

Ik ben niet op de hoogte van deze zaken. Maar ik wist niet dat Philips (daar was V-2000 toch van) zo rooms was. Maar wel knap om als bedrijf te staan voor iets. Al kost je dat miljoenen.

@Hella,

Probeer voor ogen te houden dat kijken naar porno, en welke porno. Eigenlijk altijd heel ver staat van wat je echt zou willen met je partner. De porno op internet die het meest bekeken wordt is buitengewoon extreem. En wordt door heel weinig mensen ook in de practijk gebracht. De meeste mensen die deze vormen van porno bekijken hebben er ook geen behoefte aan op dit in de praktijk te brengen. Ik kan genieten van goede porno, maar heb totaal niet de behoefte om deze filmpjes na te spelen. En wat bedoel je met zich in die situatie verplaatsen??
Als je je zelf en je relatie wil helpen is het zaak te achter halen waarom hij er naar kijkt. Vast niet omdat hij uitgekeken is op jou. Mogelijk kan je sex wat spannender/afwisselender. Maar ook daar kun je met z'n tweeën aan werken. Je schuldig/onzeker voelen is zeker niet de oplossing.

Gr Ikke

----------


## chlowser

ik heb problemen met dit onderwerrp daar myn vriend er ziekelyk in is altyd naar blood op tv ziet en my nie aanraakt en nee ik ben geen tang van een mens en lelyk ben ik ook helemaal niet ikzelf heb op deze manier er dan ook helemaal geen behoefte meer naar

----------


## flowers

ook hier denk ik anders over. 
Wanneer je man /vriend naar een andere naakte vrouw kijkt is t niet erg. 
Maar als je man die vrouwen ziet en hun mooier kan vinden, kan hij toch ook vreemdgaan of jou minder aantrekkelijk vinden.
Ik snap echt niet waarom mensen tegenwoordig aan al deze dingen behoefte hebben..!

----------


## Agnes574

Ik vind het niet erg als mijn vriend naar porno zou kijken ...
Ik weet dat hij tevreden is met mij.
Als ik maar niet mee moet kijken; als ik daar naar kijk word ik een 'frigo' (is er geen sprake meer van opgewondenheid of zin hebben in sex)  :Wink: .

----------


## ikke64

@chlowser,

Wat ik lees vind ik heel naar voor je. Ik ben van mening dat jullie hier een oplossing voor moeten zoeken. Jullie relatie houd dit vast niet vol.

@flowers,

Een man is een jager, een kijker. En als je een andere vrouw mooier vind dat die van je zelf kan toch geen kwaad. Mijn vrouw is niet de mooiste vrouw, maar ik ruil haar daarom nog niet, voor geen enkele playmade. ;-)

Gr Ikke

----------


## Joyce137

> Ook ik heb dit allemaal eens doorgelezen, en ik vind het maar moeilijk. Ik kwam er in oktober vorig jaar achter dat mijn man alle avonden naar porno keek, en dan ook nog eens wat voor porno!!!!
> 
> Het deed me pijn en ik ben er vreselijk onzeker van geworden. Zeker gezien het feit dat er ook gezegd wordt dat hij zich soms in die situaties verplaatst 
> 
> Ik had hem al meerder keren gevraagd of hij daarnaar zat te kijken en dat deed hij niet volgens hem tot ik er dus achterkwam omdat meneer zijn geschiedenis was vergeten te wissen van een hele week.
> 
> ik ben er nog misselijk van 
> 
> Ik vind het knap zoals jullie ermee omgaan hoor


Ik vind het knap dat je zo eerlijk durft te zijn. Ik vindt het niet vreemd gaan maar ook niet leuk en ja het maakt mij ook onzeker, en nee ik snap het niet wat de kick is van al die zo genaamde super geile vrouwen waar de sperma van afdruipt. En voor alle mannen wel eens gehoord van een sexsverslaving???Die jullie vast allemaal niet hebben.  :Confused:

----------


## Joyce137

> Dan geloof je teveel! En je hebt het bij het verkeerde eind heb al jarenlang een polygame relatie wat mij en ook mijn partners prima bevalt! Ik vind wat ik gemiddeld hier in dit topic lees, getuigen van een "kleinburgelijke instelling" 
> Grts,
> olievetkeerklep


Wat zou ik graag reakties horen van jou partners, of vermaken hun zich prima terwijl jij lekker porno zit te kijken. Tja wie is er dan het kleinburgelijke lulletje?? :Big Grin:

----------


## John_Swain



----------


## ikke64

@Joyce,

Over je èèn na laatste regel/zin. Ik denk dat dit zeker voorkomt. Ik snap alleen die mannen niet dat ze de beelden meer waarderen dan hun eigen vrouw vriendin. Na die gedragen zich niet zo onnatuurlijk als die "actrices" maar toch, zij zijn wel van vlees en bloed. Zielig voor die heren en hun partners. Maar geldt dat niet voor/bij elke verslaving.

Gr Ikke

----------


## Joyce137

@ikke
Het begint zo onschuldig met lingerie en het gaat steeds verder en dat maakt mij onzeker want waar eindig het, hoeveel ik er over praat het antwoord is ja maar het stelt niets voor, hoever moet je dan meegaan????

gr Joyce

----------


## ikke64

@ Joyce,

Ik begrijp niet wat je bedoelt met onschuldig met lingerie, maar geen rekening (meer) houden met de medemens is natuurlijk een duidelijk teken van verslaving. En als ik je goed begrijp is hier duidelijk sprake van. En het meegaan is natuurlijk net zover als dat jij acceptabel vindt. Maar wat doe je als ze er geen rekening meer mee houden. Probeer of hij profesionele hulp wil inroepen. En dan wens ik je veel succes.

Gr Ikke

----------


## dotito

Ik vind kijken nu ook niet echt vreemd gaan,maar eerlijk gezegd interesseert mij dat totaal niet.Ik zie liever naar een liefdes film dan naar een porno want daar zit nog verhaal in,porno trekt toch allemaal op een.
Ik heb mijn gerief thuis bij mijn ventje,heb dat allemaal niet nodig.Maar ik kan er wel inkomen dat andere daar nood/plezier aan hebben.En ik zou ook geen problemen hebben dat mijn man er naar ziet.
Maar zoals ik al zei; hou ik het liever bij ons eigen fantasieen :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Do

----------


## Joyce137

Hoi Ikke,

Je heb gelijk het is een verslaving, maar doordat ik nu dit alles heb laten lezen aan hem, is het door gedrongen wat het mij serieus doet, misschien was dit wel de oplossing. Ik stuur je een bedankje gr.Joyce

Hoi Dotio,

Toen het nog niet gebeurde zei ik ook dat ik er geen problemen mee zou hebben, maar dat bleek niet zo te werken. Het raakte mij harder dan verwacht en ik hoop voor jou dat je het nooit mee maakt, want dat is niet meer grappig of onschuldig. gr. Joyce

----------


## dotito

Hey Joyce,

Wat bedoel je met hoop dat jij dat nooit mee maakt.?Begrijp het eigenlijk niet goed wat je daar mee bedoeld.

Groetjes Do

----------


## Joyce137

Wat ik bedoelde, was dat ik het nooit verwacht had van mijn eigen partner maar er per ongeluk achterkwam en dat is vervelend. Als jullie er open over kunnen zijn is dat mooi. Ik dacht dat wij er ook open over waren maar dat open had toch ook nog een zeer gesloten kantje gr. Joyce

----------


## dotito

Ja meid dat is natuurlijk niet leuk he dat je er zo moet achter komen.

lieve groet Do :Wink:

----------


## ikke64

Joyce,

Ik hoop dat jullie er met z'n tweeën uitkomen. De volgende optie is een prof inschakelen.
Maar uiteindelijk is praten de enige manier. Dat is ook wat de prof je leert  :Wink: 

Gr Ikke

----------


## olievetkeerklep

Citaat: Origineel gepost door Joyce137 Bekijk Post
Wat zou ik graag reakties horen van jou partners, of vermaken hun zich prima terwijl jij lekker porno zit te kijken. Tja wie is er dan het kleinburgelijke lulletje??

Ik kan me niet herinneren dat ik ook maar een post ge/ (ver) stuurt heb waarin ik heb aangegeven dat ik porno zat of zit te kijken  :Mad: 
Persoonlijk heb ik geen behoefte, zelfs maar tijd om er naar te kijken!!!

Maar ga zo door vermoord de "boodschapper" niet de slecht nieuws brenger!  :Confused: 

En wat mijn partners betreft: hebben wel iets anders te doen dan naar porno kijken, voor de kinderen zorgen bijvoorbeeld; daar vinden "wij gezamelijk" überhaupt het porno kijken (welke stijl dan ook) niet zo bij passen  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

Zou ik de behoefte gaan voelen om mijn partners geschiedenis te gaan nachequecken op het woord zegt het al op hun P.C op "vermeend porno bezoek"
Zou ik me persoonlijk een indringer voelen in iemand zijn of haar privacy en zou me plaatsvervangend doodschamen!  :Embarrassment: 

Dus ik handhaaf mijn stellingen  :Big Grin: 

met vr. groet,

olievetkeerklep

----------


## Joyce137

Ik snap nu dat je geen tijd heb om porno te kijken, je bent te druk met alles wat vrouw is plat te krijgen, want kijken alleen is volgens jou niet nodig, pakken die handel. Dat jij je een indringer kan voelen in iemand zijn of haar privacy vindt ik daarom helemaal grappig. Waarschijnlijk ken je het woord respect niet.

----------


## Hella

@Hella,

Probeer voor ogen te houden dat kijken naar porno, en welke porno. Eigenlijk altijd heel ver staat van wat je echt zou willen met je partner. De porno op internet die het meest bekeken wordt is buitengewoon extreem. En wordt door heel weinig mensen ook in de practijk gebracht. De meeste mensen die deze vormen van porno bekijken hebben er ook geen behoefte aan op dit in de praktijk te brengen. Ik kan genieten van goede porno, maar heb totaal niet de behoefte om deze filmpjes na te spelen. En wat bedoel je met zich in die situatie verplaatsen??
Als je je zelf en je relatie wil helpen is het zaak te achter halen waarom hij er naar kijkt. Vast niet omdat hij uitgekeken is op jou. Mogelijk kan je sex wat spannender/afwisselender. Maar ook daar kun je met z'n tweeën aan werken. Je schuldig/onzeker voelen is zeker niet de oplossing.

Gr Ikke[/QUOTE]

Hallo Ikke,

ik ben een tijd ziek geweest, maar volgens mij hadden we toch een goede relatie, tot ik er dus achter kwam wat hij deed. En je hebt porno en porno, en hij keek oa naar 'fisting'. Ik werd er werkelijk misselijk van. Ook vroeg ik hem wat hij bedoelde met zich in de situatie verplaatsen, maar daar kreeg ik geen duidelijk antwoord op. Welk vertelde hij dat hij dit niet bij mij wilde doen (moest er nog bijkomen  :Mad: . Hij heeft na mijn confrontatie ook niet meer gekeken, maar ik vind het nog steeds moeilijk te verhapstukken. Fijn dat je reageerde.

Groetjes Hella

----------


## ikke64

> @Hella,
> 
> Probeer voor ogen te houden dat kijken naar porno, en welke porno. Eigenlijk altijd heel ver staat van wat je echt zou willen met je partner. De porno op internet die het meest bekeken wordt is buitengewoon extreem. En wordt door heel weinig mensen ook in de practijk gebracht. De meeste mensen die deze vormen van porno bekijken hebben er ook geen behoefte aan op dit in de praktijk te brengen. Ik kan genieten van goede porno, maar heb totaal niet de behoefte om deze filmpjes na te spelen.


Groetjes Hella[/QUOTE]

Tja Hella, Je haalt het eigenlijk zelf al aan. En het is natuurlijk erg vervelend wat er gebeurt is. Maar een goede relatie komt uit elke crisis sterker uit. En het vertrouwen zal weer moeten groeien. Ik wens je veel succes en sterkte. Blijf praten. 

Gr Ikke

----------


## floris

hallo , kijk mijn vrouw heeft 1x per week echt zin,
ze zegt dat ik altijd mag, maar ze is altijd moe s'avonds.
en om nou iedere keer me vrouw wakker te maken gaat me wat te ver.
ik vrij liever als ze echt zin heeft.
maar zelf heb ik een redelijke potentie en kijk iedere dag wel even om het zaakje te lozen. soms een paar keer per dag.

----------


## ikke64

Hoi,

Als dit bekent is. En zij heeft er geen probleem mee, is het eigenlijk prijzens waardig.
Hoewel ik zelf, geloof ik, toch liever een keertje vaker het vrouwtje zou wakker maken.  :Wink: 

Gr Ikke

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Ikke,

Denk dat dat idd wel persoonlijk ligt. Mijn vriend doet beide, én ik heb er totaal geen problemen mee. Ook kijken we wel eens samen wat 's avonds laat in bed, ik vind het eigenlijk vrij normaal geworden. Maak me er ook écht niet druk om dat hij dat kijkt. Hij heeft iig toch nog genoeg aandacht voor mij dusse  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## ikke64

Hoi Sylvia,

Helemaal goed toch!!!! Ik hoop dat het bij Floris ook zo is. Ik denk dat er heel veel mannen en vrouwen zouden willen dat het allemaal zo goed ging/gaat in hun relatie. 

Gr Ikke

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Ikke,

Idd! Snap zelf ook nooit zo waarom vrouwen soms zo'n big deal maken over hun mannen die naar porno kijken... Nja sommige bekijken het denk ik gewoon anders, kan me er wel een heel klein beetje bij voorstellen dat je best schrikt als je zoiets niet van manlief verwacht.. Al vind ik het nu ook wel weer zo dat porno kijken zeker de laatste paar jaar meer een 'gewone zaak' is geworden. Ik bedoel bijna iedereen heeft toch wel eens porno gekeken  :Wink:

----------


## ikke64

Hoi Syl,

Ik denk dat het ook de soort porno is waar naar gekeken wordt?!?!
Er zijn vormen van porno waar je als ruim denkend mens zelfs moeite mee zult hebben of vergis ik me nu? En als je dan manlief overloopt of uitkomt bij pagina's die hij bezocht heeft  :Frown: 
Kweenie..... :Wink: 

Gr Ikke

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Ikke,

Mwah weet het eigenlijk niet.. Denkt dat het zoiezo ligt aan het soort seks wat je zelf met elkaar bedrijft, ik weet ook dat hij naar dat soort dingen kijkt qua porno, vaak niet om zichzelf te bevredigen maar om er ideetjes uit te halen, of om op dvd te zetten. Haha en uitkomen op pagina's die hij bezoekt zit er niet in, speciale add-ons die zorgen dat de geschiedenis automatisch gewist wordt, heb ik hier ook op Firefox, heb er een hekel aan om gecontroleerd te worden, haha  :Smile:

----------


## Onassa

Nee, ik vind kijken naar porni niet vreemgaan.
Ik heb zelf een laag libido(heeft zo zijn redenen) en gelukkig kan mijn man daar redelijk goed mee overweg terwijl hij toch echt een gezonde vent is.

Tja, en wie ben ik dan om een probeelm te maken als hij naar porno zou willen kijken???
Kom op....we willen toch niet roomser dan de paus zijn he?
Nee hoor, dat verzetje gun ik hem van harte want ik ben degene die hem tekort doe.

----------


## ikke64

OK, ik heb hier met twee ruim denkende dames te maken  :Wink: 
Maar neem nou van mij aan dat niet alle vrouwen er zo over denken. En zonder iemand te willen veroordelen. Zou ik haast zeggen was het maar waar.
Hebben jullie trouwens mee gekregen dat Peter R de Vries een open huwelijk heeft en dat beide partners gewoon met een andere man/vrouw naar bed mogen. En dat er binnen het huwelijk gewoon/of juist over gesproken wordt. Als dit zo kan, vind ik dat echt heel knap. Een mens is van nature namelijk helemaal niet monogaam. Ik zal niet zeggen dat het zo moet hoor. Laat ik daar duidelijk in zijn. Maar als ze zich daar alle twee prettig bij voelen, en hun los/vast partners ook natuurlijk vind ik het heel mooi.

Gr Ikke

----------


## Onassa

Mijn man zou van mij een maitresse mogen hebben, heb ik hem ook wel eens gezegd want wie ben ik om het dat eventueel wat een man graag doet vaak te ontzeggen???
Hij wil dat niet, okee.....ook proma natuurlijk.
Denk dat wanneer hij het wel zou doen, ik dat heel moeiljk zou vinden, maar IK ben degene die hem veelal de sex onthoud.
Door mijn traumatische ervaringen is hij mede de dupe en dat vind ik oprecht sneu.
Een mens leeft maar 1 keer en dan vinbd ik dat je elkaar dingen niet mag onthouden waar de ander juist zo van kan genieten, maar nogmaals, hij wil dat absoluut niet (en kan niet zeggen dat ik daar rouwig om ben uiteraard)

----------


## Oki07

Ik ben idd niet zo'n ruimdenkende dame. Ik heb er zelfs veel moeite mee, omdat ik er erg onzeker van wordt als hij porno kijkt. Dat ik niet leuk, knap of sexy genoeg ben. Zelf wordt ik niet opgewonden van porno, dus samen kijken, hoeft van mij niet. Ik vind het knap dat jullie er zo relaxed mee omgaan. Jullie gedachtengang kan ik volgens, maar mijn gevoel erbij zegt iets heel anders.

----------


## Agnes574

Ik word zelf ook niet opgewonden van porno kijken; integendeel > ik word daar een ijskast van  :Big Grin: .
Maar mocht mijn vriend wel kijken, ach ... ik heb daar geen probleem mee.

----------


## dotito

Ik ook niet mij doet dat ook totaal niets!

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Ikke,

Ik heb met mn vriend ook gewoon een open relatie, wij vinden het ook prima als we seks hebben met een ander. We doen het beide dan wel niet, maar we hebben wel een afspraak dat we dat gewoon prima vinden van elkaar. Bij ons werkt het juist, denk dat als hij mij zou verbieden iets met een ander te doen dat het voor mij juist leuker wordt om wel te doen  :Wink:  En dat zal voor hem ook wel gelden denk ik.

@ Diane,

Ah fijn om nog een hetzelfde denkende persoon te hebben  :Smile: 

@ Oki07,

Ik vergelijk mezelf juist níet met die pornoacteurs/trices. Bijna alles is gewoon in scenegezet, en buiten die scenes om zullen ze wss zelf echt geen perfect leven leiden  :Wink:

----------


## Onassa

Syl, ikzelf zou dat niet doen hoor, met een ander....maar dat komt omdat ik er sowieso geen behoefte aan heb.
Het gaat me er meer om dat ik vind dat ik mijn man niet op kan/mag leggen zo weinig sex te hebben, maar hij vind het okee.
Dat als we het dan wel doen, het ook echt fijn is.
Dat heeft hij liever als dat ik het als een verplicht nummertje ga doen en dat heb ik al te vaak moeten doen,dus daar begin ik niet meer aan.

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Diane,

Idd ik doe het ook niet zo snel hoor, het is weleens gebeurd qua uitproberen, mn vriend wilde graag dat ik mezelf een beetje ging oriënteren op mn leeftijdsgenoten (zoals je weet hebben wij een behoorlijk leeftijdsverschil, hij wilde dat ik zelf ging onderzoeken of dit echt was wat ik wilde) heb toen het een en ander uitgeprobeerd en toen ook tot de conclusie gekomen dat mn vriend het écht voor mij is. Dus het is ergens nuttig voor geweest, daarna heb ik het ook nooit meer gedaan  :Smile:  We zijn samen echt ontzettend blij met elkaar, alles gaat prima en zou ook niet anders willen!
Wel goed van je dat je niet meer doet aan dat verplichte nummertje, zo maak je het er niet leuker mee voor jezelf en ook niet voor je partner, dan liever iets minder vaak zodat je er wél van kan genieten!

----------


## ikke64

Whoow, dat is pas een open relatie. Knap hoor. Zeker omdat hij, je partner, voor zichzelf een beperking (zijn leeftijd) zag. Ik ben blij voor jullie dat het zo gelopen is zoals het gelopen is. Doet me een denken aan het recente verhaal over peter r de vries.

Gr Ikke

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Ikke,

Haha ja tis heel apart, denk dat we elkaar gewoon goed vertrouwen, en hij is alleen maar blij dat hij mij heeft laten uitvissen of ik echt wel met hem iets wilde  :Wink:  We zijn er samen sterk mee geworden, en we hebben na 2 jaar nog steeds een prima relatie!

Ah ben nu wel benieuwd over welke zaak van Peter R de Vries jij het hebt  :Smile: !

----------


## ikke64

Oh niet mee gekregen. Er was een hoop poeba over dat hij *weer* met een andere vrouw als zijn eigen vrouw gezien was op een vakantie adres. Maar zij hebben een zelfde soort relatie als jullie, zover ik dat kan beoordelen natuurlijk. Alles mag van beide kanten, alleen de media dacht een spannend verhaal te hebben. Maar toen bleek vanmoeder de vrouw van alles op de hoogte was. Was ook gelijk de lol, voor de media dan, eraf natuurlijk. Voor Peter R waarschijnlijk niet  :Wink: 

Gr Ikke

----------


## Sylvia93

> Oh niet mee gekregen. Er was een hoop poeba over dat hij *weer* met een andere vrouw als zijn eigen vrouw gezien was op een vakantie adres. Maar zij hebben een zelfde soort relatie als jullie, zover ik dat kan beoordelen natuurlijk. Alles mag van beide kanten, alleen de media dacht een spannend verhaal te hebben. Maar toen bleek vanmoeder de vrouw van alles op de hoogte was. Was ook gelijk de lol, voor de media dan, eraf natuurlijk. Voor Peter R waarschijnlijk niet 
> 
> Gr Ikke


Ah geinig, nee dat heb ik idd gemist! Maar ben niet zo into nieuws kijken en kranten lezen  :Wink:  Klinkt idd wel een beetje naar hetzelfde soort relatie idd!

----------


## ikke64

Tja, 1 en 1 is twee. Soms wilde ik dat het bij mij ook zo makkelijk was ;(

----------


## meneereddie

Belangrijk is dat je afspraken maakt met jouw (sex)partner.
Maar je gaat vreemd, wanneer jij je afspraken niet nakomt op sexgebied. 
Je stemt ergens mee in met je partner, (m/v) en verbreek je die gezamelijke instemming, 
dan heb je de poppen aan het dansen.


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Zonder sex zouden wij hier nu niet zijn.

Is sex dan toch de belangrijkste levensbehoefte?

----------


## Simsalabim

Is denken en fantaseren over een ander, een gefantaseerde persoon die ideale vrouw of man in ieders hoofd terwijl je de liefde bedrijft met je eigen partner dan ook vreemd gaan haha)))
en wie doet dat niet...dit komt heel vaak voor!!!
Dus wat iedereen erover denkt, ik denk zelf dat dit heel erg persoonlijk gebonden is aan de persoon zelf. Als hij of zij dit nodig heeft dan moet men dat maar doen, maar als je nu eens al die energie richt naar je partner. kan men mischien zelf ooit die sex hebben wat zo interesant is in de Porno, gewoon in je eigen slaapkamer....met je eigen partner.

----------


## Atleet

Tuurlijk is dat niet vreemd gaan. Je douwd je jongeheer jah bij niemand ergens in of
jedoet geen andere dingen met iemand anders. Voor een vrouw net zo.
Ik zeg altijd kijken mag aankomen niet.

----------


## ppolleke

Porno kijken en onschuldig flirten is NIET vreemdgaan...er is een groot verschil tussen Fantaseren, Fantasmen die allemaal noodzakelijk en leuk zijn en Echt Vreemdgaan. Er is totaal Geen gelijkenis (?)

----------


## ikke64

En porno het kijken van porno is bewezen positief voor de aantallen verkrachtingen hoorde ik laatst op TV. Dus vervangt de behoefte om iemand geweld aan te doen. Mooi mee genomen.  :Wink:

----------

